# The cleanest wheels ever!



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Was just minding my own business when I cam across these! I most have for my cruze! They are the new camero z28 wheels!


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

those would looks great on the Cruze, depending on the size


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yuck those are absolutely the ugliest clean wheels ever ..yuck yuck . 

But if you like them , you must be willing to live with them .

How is Fresno these days Dawg ? Muddy ! Winker winker .


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Really brian? They are really nice!


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

iKermit said:


> Really brian? They are really nice!


I think he is drinking again


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Really brian? They are really nice!


Put them on yer beamer then !


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Sure but it would be quite akward considering i can get the M4's wheels and be...normal...


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

My point exactly . Although fresno is looking which is half the battle in finding a decent look that he can live with .


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm actually with Brian on this one, I hate the new z28 wheels. I absolutely LOVE the ZL1 rims though, less pizazz.


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

With all the toners here its hard to be unique everyone seems to be doing the same **** thing I thought those would look clean on the cruze simular to the msr 093 I think or 095. 

That's kinda why I went with my color scheme too plus gotta love lime green haha! 

I remember talking to you Brian about being in Fresno where are you located now? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I think those wheels are pretty **** hot!

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## NineScorpions (Jul 21, 2013)

those rims are tight...a wild guess says they are not the same bolt pattern? :/


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That would not be a wild guess at all .. and do not have the same bolt pattern as a cruzen ...


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

brian v said:


> That would not be a wild guess at all .. and do not have the same bolt pattern as a cruzen ...


What about the diesel bolt pattern, although I wouldn't want them on mine?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Ok wise guy what is the bolt pattern for the Diesel .. is it the same as that ugly camaro . The way things are going with GM it is the same dimensions and will fit the Diesel .
Shoot they are still ugly and clean and I would not buy em .

5 X 115 Diesel cruzen 
5 x 120 Camaro


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I did some checking and if you buy a Chevy SS they will bolt straight on.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah and the SS is being released for sale in NA .. woo hoo whats in the shoe ..


----------



## shaunvito87 (Nov 8, 2013)

i like them but def need a brake up grade just to make it cleaner lol


----------

